# Help-- Note 2 will be my first android device, selling iPhone 5 to fund. Questions about bloatware and rooting



## jay.cathcart95 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello all, I have been behind Apple 100% for years since the 2007 original iPhone. Starting with iPhone 4, I noticed they were taking ideas from android (notification center), and realized androids closing of the software gap. I have an iPhone 5, which I am about to sell for upwards of 800 bucks. I'm taking the ~150 dollar profit and buying a Note 2 for AT&T.

I have rooted kindle fires before easily, but my question(s) is this.

1. What is the best way to root a Note 2? - I know there are different methods... Should I just youtube it and go or is there some specific tool?
2. What are your opinions on samsungs crapware on the device? - I'm rooting for fast updates, over clocking thanks to that huge note 2 battery, and to get rid of the crapware or at least some of it. 
3. Lastly, what are some more things I can do once rooted? I am obviously new to rooting, yet not to the hacking experience (been jail breaking for years on iOS.) but I do not know what to use/flash to my device once I'm rooted. Anything cool, useful, or just fun to mess around with would be appreciated. 
Can't wait to learn about the abilities of this new (to me) OS
First post- thanks to whoever responds and helps!


----------



## 04civicon20s (Jul 5, 2011)

jay.cathcart95 said:


> Hello all, I have been behind Apple 100% for years since the 2007 original iPhone. Starting with iPhone 4, I noticed they were taking ideas from android (notification center), and realized androids closing of the software gap. I have an iPhone 5, which I am about to sell for upwards of 800 bucks. I'm taking the ~150 dollar profit and buying a Note 2 for AT&T.
> 
> I have rooted kindle fires before easily, but my question(s) is this.
> 
> ...


How To Videos on the Samsung Galaxy Note II (11/9/12) - xda-developers..See if this helps


----------



## KinGDaViD63 (Jul 6, 2011)

On the xda forums there is a tool kit that does it all auto magically. ..

Sent from my Beast of a Note 2!


----------

